# Probleme mit iwl3945

## humanthing

Hallo,

ich bin vor kurzen vom ipw3945 Treiber auf den iwl3945 Treiber des Kernels umgestiegen (und natürlich iwl3945-ucode installiert).

Beim ipw3945 Treiber erhielt ich beim Booten immer die Meldung, dass das Modul ipw3945 geladen wird und "device initiated service: net.eth1". Beim Booten habe ich den Schalter für Wireless an meinem Lenovo N200 auf "aus", weil ich meist per Kabel verbunden bin. Habe ich dann im laufenden Betrieb Wlan eingschaltet, funktionierte alles problemlos.

Mit dem neuen Treiber bekomme ich auch die Meldung, dass das Modul geladen wird, nicht aber dass das device gestartet wird.

```
dmesg | grep 3945

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels
```

Schalte ich dann im laufenden Betrieb Wlan ein bekomme ich folgende Meldungen (Bluetooth wird auch gestartet, funktioniert auch):

```
tail -f /var/log/messages

Apr 23 09:31:08 porngroove phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

Apr 23 09:31:08 porngroove udev: renamed network interface wmaster0 to eth1

Apr 23 09:31:08 porngroove NetworkManager: <debug> [1208935868.699188] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1c_bf_04_c5_a6').

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove NetworkManager: <debug> [1208935869.364648] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_2101_noserial').

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove hcid[5365]: HCI dev 0 registered

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove NetworkManager: <debug> [1208935869.475034] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_2101_noserial_if0').

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove NetworkManager: <debug> [1208935869.476175] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_2101_noserial_if1').

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove NetworkManager: <debug> [1208935869.476686] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_2101_noserial_if2').

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove NetworkManager: <debug> [1208935869.477697] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_2101_noserial_if3').

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove hcid[5365]: HCI dev 0 up

Apr 23 09:31:09 porngroove hcid[5365]: Starting security manager 0

Apr 23 09:31:10 porngroove NetworkManager: <debug> [1208935870.098929] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_2101_noserial_if0_bluetooth_hci_1c26ee4e05').

Apr 23 09:31:12 porngroove rc-scripts: We only hotplug for ethernet interfaces
```

Und iwconfig gibt folgendes:

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ppp0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wlan0_rename  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Was mit dem ipw3945 Treiber nie so war. Das Problem ist, dass obwohl Wlan wohl zu funktionieren scheint, KNetworkManager keine Drahtlosnetzwerke anzeigt. Ist das jetzt nur ein Problem mit dem Namen des Interfaces? eth1 existiert ja auch, scheint aber gar nichts zu sein.

Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

Grüße

Edit: Interessanterweise ändert sich nichts an der Ausgabe von iwconfig, wenn ich den Killswitch wieder auf "aus" stelle. Vor dem ersten Anschalten des Wlan allerdings gibt iwconfig keine Ausgabe (bzw. nur dass keine wireless extensions vorhanden sind)

----------

## manaru

probier mal

rmmod iwl3945 && sleep 1s; modprobe iwl3945; sleep 2s; COMMAND

das hatte bei mir geholfen. Mit dem 2.6.25 Kernel habe ich (subjektiv) weniger Probleme. Ich verwende jedoch zu 99% Kabelgebundenes Netz.

gruß

----------

## humanthing

Das mit rmmod und modprobe habe ich auch schon probiert... Ohne Erfolg...

Werde die Tage mal den neuen Kernel teste.

Danke für die Antwort.

----------

